# Hello from Houston



## str8jax (Feb 21, 2007)

Ive been reading posts for awhile, Decided I like the site so now Im introducing myself. Name is john I live in houston tx. Am married for 15 yrs now have 2 kids. I have always been fascinated with WWII. My father served in the army air corp in WWII. I am not crystal clear on his job but i know he worked with b-17s,( he told me stories about test flights after repairs) and he had something to do with supplies. I never asked Him alot of questions because it made him sad he always started thinking about some of his friends he lost. I Love doing models mostly WWII stuff but will do an occasional modern jet. Ive been teaching my 8 yr old son the different airplanes and weapons. Everytime we see a picture he trys to guess what it is. ..anyhow Im rambling nice to be here and thanks for letting me talk.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome to the site. Hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## str8jax (Feb 21, 2007)

thanks adler by the way i was around your way back in 1989 area. I was stationed at storck barracks in illesheim and my brother was stationed in kitzingen at the same time. Very beautiful country you have there!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 21, 2007)

Well I am an American-German. I am a US citizen but I was born and raised in Germany. I served in the Army as a Blackhawk Crewchief at Katterbach Army Airfield in Ansbach near Illesheim. We used to fly the 5 minute flight to Stork Barracks all the time. I just got out of the Army back in October and I am staying here until my wife is done with her College Studies.


----------



## str8jax (Feb 21, 2007)

Small world right. Had to edit just realized i misread your post


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 21, 2007)

Well I hope you enjoy the site.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 21, 2007)

Greetings!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 23, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the site from Down under!


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 23, 2007)

G'day John from another Aussie. Welcome to the site mate


----------



## evangilder (Feb 24, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## str8jax (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks for the welcomes yall.


----------

